# what need for aquarium plant



## fish (May 29, 2010)

hello,
is my 1st time set up aquarium. i looking for help: which low plant light??? what i must have in tank soil or ??? and name??
for 75 gallon tank
thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

best lighting for any plants is going to be T5 lighting. As for the answers to the rest of your questions, it depends on the kinds of plants you want to use. Might be best to figure that out and list them. There are many options available for substrates.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

i don't know nothing about plant??? which one i should get??? i live in richmond my ph 6.8.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

help help help


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

hey man, i think people are not understanding your English.


> which low plant light??? what i must have in tank soil or ??? and name??for 75 gallon tank


 Are you looking for plants which do best at low light levels, or are you looking for the best light to grow plants, are you asking about the substrate, or are you asking for the names of plants which grow best a low light levels??? either way i would recommend reading some other members journals who have successfully create beautiful planted tanks. Most of the info will be there, but for substrate ive been using ada Amazonia and im liking it. but im a noob when it comes to planted tanks. anyways i hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm guessing he's asking for...
- low light plants
- name of the low light plants (so he know where to buy)
- needs substrate or not, or just gravel is ok?

Hope I'm getting closer to what you are asking~


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Water wistaria are good for low light, low tech tanks. You'll need a heater to match the size of your aquarium. As far as soil or substrate or gravel goes. you can use sand + fertilizers. That would the cheapest option and working option.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heaters are for fish, not for the plants. Plants grow just fine at room temperature. Probably better.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

thanks guy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

kellypinto said:


> Incandescent or fluorescent?
> Incadenscent lighting is still quite common, especially among beginners. There are many low demanding plant species that will do well with nothing but incandescent lights, but the problem is that incandescent lights tend to become really warm. This will affect the water temperature in your aquarium. Incandescent lights also consume a lot of energy and do not last very long. Investing in fluorescent lights can therefore save you money in the long run.


Did you cut and paste this from someone else's site? To my knowledge, you can't even buy incandescent bulbs anymore except whatever's left on the shelves as they are not being produced anymore.

With today's T5HO, using a watt per litre (that's 4 w per gallon), you'd 300 w of T5HO over this 75 gallon? I'd hate to see what the result of that is, without a pretty serious CO2 injection system and EI dosing.


----------

